# my site again ....



## james m (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi all....

My site has gone undergone a complete make over.... (not)Totally Digital

Any comments , tips, suggestions welcome



james m ....


----------



## manda (Jan 18, 2004)

i wa actually looking at it last night james and thinking how great it looks now!
i love the way you have your pics framed. very nice.


----------



## james m (Jan 20, 2004)

thanks Manda ...


----------



## joseph (Jan 20, 2004)

I like your photos, particularly your abstracts. The web site, I am not sure how well it works. On my screen  with high res 1680 x 1050 letters and word are very small,  but I have I think an unusally high res screen, Imac 20". I think there is too much empy space on the index page for no appearent reason and the organization of material does not help the visitor to know where to go. Please look at mine tell me what you think. I whated a very simple non "webby" look.... mostly 'cause I do not want  to spend the time learning how to do all this complex stuff.


----------



## james m (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the comments *joseph*

I may have to look at the text size that I am using, at the moment it looks fine on the 17"/19" monitors I use but they are not running at a high res like your setup.

As for the layout and organisation it still needs work. The new layout was put together over a weekend and I started from scratch with the whole thing, pictures and all. I deleted the old layout as I was not happy with it and the pictures were too small.

It all may change again this weekend. 

james m ....


----------

